# Suggestions on a CA18DET build.



## TLeid (Sep 28, 2009)

So i'm getting my 180sx and i was pondering a good CA18DET build. This is my first CA18DET and i'm rather a newb on this engine. I'm taking the head off to throw on a new head gasket since the owner thinks it's a head gasket gone on it but after the head gasket what kinda mods should i throw in for my build?
My goal is to make around 250-280 hp or however much the motor can handle on stock pistons and that.

If some experienced CA18DET builders could suggest on maybe what type of mods i should throw on in certain order and suggestions on some other stuff or like what kind of turbo i should upgrade to or if i should throw in some cams on it and etc.

The car is going to by a street car and drifting on the side but i'm fully open to all suggestions and help. 

Thanks, Tyler


----------



## B13Redmon (Oct 23, 2007)

seriously, check out ********.com, we have a ca specific section and some of the most knowledgeable people in the world, just search the ca section for anything you need to know and its there. and to answer your question, the ca is more than strong enough for your power goals, i know my sn says b13 but i have been driving a ca powered 240 for over a year now and haven't posted on this forum since. everything you need to know is in the first sticky in the "ca18de/det" section.


----------



## B13Redmon (Oct 23, 2007)

n i c o c l u b . c o m without the spaces lol


----------



## B13Redmon (Oct 23, 2007)

ps nissanforum, i can't believe i can't post a f u c k i n g website in this forum, is your traffic really that bad that i can't redirect someone to a more informative site???


----------



## B13Redmon (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry bout the last post, guys. i was having a really hostile moment lol


----------

